

sshuttle: Transparent proxy, works as poor man's VPN. Forwards over ssh - pmoriarty
https://github.com/apenwarr/sshuttle#

======
tectonic
I've used it, but doesn't seem like it's being maintained. Another option
seems to be to start chrome with --proxy-server="socks5://127.0.0.1:2001"
\--host-resolver-rules="MAP * 0.0.0.0 , EXCLUDE 127.0.0.1", then run a SSH
tunnel with -D 2001 to some SSH host you control.

~~~
mindajar
Yeah, unmaintained indeed. sshuttle doesn't work at all on OS X anymore, as it
expects to find ipfw, and doesn't support 10.10's pf firewall.

Just as well, really; ipfw was deprecated for awhile, and sshuttle was a
pretty good way to trigger kernel panics on 10.9.

~~~
WiseOwlChuck
[https://github.com/sshuttle/sshuttle](https://github.com/sshuttle/sshuttle)
is the new home for sshuttle. It is being maintained

------
WiseOwlChuck
[https://github.com/sshuttle/sshuttle](https://github.com/sshuttle/sshuttle)
is the new home for sshuttle

